# queen in season question



## pennyexotic (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok I am new to here,I have just persuaded a neighbour to let me have her exotic cat that she will not allow in the house and she has been sleeping in my garden shed.
Now i took her in on the 20th dec and she is obviously in season as she is calling and crawling around on her stomach with her back end in the air.
Having never had an unspayed queen I was wondering how long does a season normaly lasts and how soon after can they be spayed?Also the fact she is still in season is this a good sign that she hasnt been mated before i took her in?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh I want to see her picture...

Hello! Welcome to the forum.
I also got a new cat who is in season,
I think hers was kind of short.
about 2 weeks....
unless she still is...at least she is quiet now. LOO


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sometimes, if not bred, a female will remain in season. I would get her spayed ASAP. Sometimes, even if isolated, the female will come into heat time after time, with barely any time in between. It's a bit better to get her spayed when she's not in heat, so please call the vet as soon as she is out of season. Please don't let her outside, and make sure no Tom can get in. Keep us posted!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am taking my new puppy and the new cat to get fixed
the first week in January. 
Spaz needs vacc's and Rocky is due for heartworm check.

Gonna' be an expensive vet month!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know what you mean, Dawn!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Cats are induced ovulators. 
They don't have a 'season', like horses who come into season every 21 days with longer daylight hours and stop coming into season with shorter days. In the wild, this prevented foals being born when the grass had not grown sufficiently to provide nourishment for the mare and temperatures were not too cold for the foal to withstand.

Being an induced ovulator, means cats will stay in season until they are bred. They may go out briefly, but sometimes can remain in season indefinitely. Certainly there are less risks to spay them when they are not in season, but much better to just get it done asap so the kitty isn't worn ragged with unrequited love and her body's hormones constantly controlling her. Call your vet and see what they prefer to do. Many vets do not like to spay during a heat cycle, though sometimes it cannot be avoided.

Welcome, and I would love to see pictures. Are you Penny, or is the kitty?
Heidi


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Usually cats are in heat for about 7 days. Call the vet now so she can be spayed as soon as possible. If she stays in heat for longer than 7 days it might be advisable to spay her during the heat (many vets prefer not to spay during heat due to a somewhat larger risk for bleeding), if she's outdoors. 

Since she's in heat she's not pregnant, so it's a good sign. :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I cant wait until she heals from her surgery, so that her true personality 
shines through.
She is such a sweet little thing, but very unpredictable 
Purring like crazy all over you 1 second....
slapping you or biting you a milla-second later.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Females in heat want lots of attention, lots of petting. I think it calms their nerves, poor babies! They don't know (cognitively) what's wrong.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> They don't know (cognitively) what's wrong.


She thinks the dogs are retarded for sure.....ROFL!!!


----------



## pennyexotic (Dec 26, 2007)

thanks for the replys,I have just noticed this is not a UK site.
she is still in season and she has seen the vet.
My vet will not spay when in season so I have to phone as soon as she stops calling.They will also not spay any animal under 6 months of age.
She was only outside untill the owner allowed me to have her and she will never be outside again.

meet penny


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She's beautiful.
Her smushed face reminds me of a Persian's face, yet her coat is short, thick and luxurious looking. I want to pet her! Her coloring is also unusual...silver, with a hint of orange in places, making me wonder if she is a silver calico.
Gorgeous. If she comes up missing, don't bother looking for her at my house. I promise I won't know what you're (Shush, Kitty!) talking about. *batts eyes innocently*


----------



## pennyexotic (Dec 26, 2007)

Heidi n Q said:


> She's beautiful.
> Her smushed face reminds me of a Persian's face, yet her coat is short, thick and luxurious looking. I want to pet her! Her coloring is also unusual...silver, with a hint of orange in places, making me wonder if she is a silver calico.
> Gorgeous. If she comes up missing, don't bother looking for her at my house. I promise I won't know what you're (Shush, Kitty!) talking about. *batts eyes innocently*


 :lol: I would track you down :evil: 

Yes she does have the persian face because she is a short coated exotic.
I have had someone here today who has 3 exotics and she seems to think she is a shaded silver torti :?


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

When I got Sunshine fixed she didn't appear to be in heat. Vets around me don't LIKE to spay when in heat, but they will, for more money. Maybe if you tell them you're willing to pay a little extra to have her spayed?


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

My new vet will spay while in season.


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

Your powers of persuasion must be good! There is no way I'd part with such a good looking cat.

Some vets will spay whilst the cat is in season, my local one will. I'm also in the uk.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

My vet did too, but he charged more.


----------

